# vw golf mk3 280mm brake disc vs 288mm brake disc?



## faigolfgti (Feb 7, 2002)

I plan to upgrade my vw golf mk3 vr6 front 280mm brake disc to the later 288mm brake disc,is it going to be alot of improvement in braking performance by using 288mm brake disc?Is it worth the effort by doing this conversion?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

faigolfgti said:


> I plan to upgrade my vw golf mk3 vr6 front 280mm brake disc to the later 288mm brake disc,is it going to be alot of improvement in braking performance by using 288mm brake disc?Is it worth the effort by doing this conversion?


No. You'll be using the same pads so the braking surface area will be the same. Unless you get the proper calipers, your going to need carrier adapters to run the larger discs with your current calipers. Getting the proper calipers WILL give you more breaking surface area allowing you to enjoy that extra 8mm. See the brake package upgrades at Black Forest Industries website, specifically the Eurospec kits.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can get an incremental improvement in braking, but I don't know if it would be worth the cost to you (depending on how and what you use the car for).

It's your car, and your money. If I were you, I'd wait until it's time to replace the rotors and pads anyway. Then, the additional cost of the parts necessary for the upgrade (that aren't necessary as nbormal maintenance anyway) are the cost of the 11.3" brake calipers, caliper carriers, and brake hoses.

ATE 11.3" brake calipers come in two flavors, the ATE DE 54s that came on 96 and newer MKIII VR6s, and the ATE 57s that are found on newer (I found mine on a 2000 or 2001 model) Passat.

You will need new caliper hoses because the ATE brake calipers require a banjo fitting to connect to the brake lines.

If you're serious., I have a set of ATE DE 54s with caliper carriers, and like new brake pads available for sale (I may have a set of brake hoses I can throw in). PM me if interested.


----------

